# Women Should Rule the World



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Yeah so like quick recap:

Guy knowingly raising affair partner’s baby after AP lays down his wife multiple times and still works at same place from time to time

Guy has woman tell him pretty much to never contact her as she has decided her mental demons are too much and she is dropping all men from her life. Even his therapist says he needs to dump and run but ohh … he’s just so in love

Guy is knowingly sending money to his Miss Catfish overseas to get her setup. Obviously she is in love right?

SO LADIES TELL ME …… PLEASE EXPLAIN TO ME !!!!!! Why don’t y’all dominate and rule the world yet? The 37 actual men left on the planet can’t stop you …. What y’all waiting on ?????

Am I wrong here? Am I the one that is abnormal? Surely people don’t think this is how things really go. Is TAM where manhood goes to die ????

😬


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

The internet isn’t the real world. Men and women have a MUCH more cooperative relationship in reality than you will see online. Especially in a forum dedicated to marriage problems (even though not everyone here has marriage problems). This is where people come to talk about their issues, so you’ll see more disfunction here.

Also, alphas are out living life. Beta males come online to talk about “marriage is a trap because women can divorce you just for mistreating them” and that sort of drama.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Also, alphas are out living life. Beta males come online to talk about “marriage is a trap because women can divorce you just for mistreating them” and that sort of drama.


well, I think beta men come here because they don’t understand why they are rejected for not being man enough after their wife married them in the first place.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

In Absentia said:


> well, I think beta men come here because they don’t understand why they are rejected for not being man enough after their wife married them in the first place.


There are varying definitions of “man enough” upon which we disagree, but yes, sometimes that is the case.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> Yeah so like quick recap:
> 
> Guy knowingly raising affair partner’s baby after AP lays down his wife multiple times and still works at same place from time to time
> 
> ...


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> Yeah so like quick recap:
> 
> Guy knowingly raising affair partner’s baby after AP lays down his wife multiple times and still works at same place from time to time
> 
> ...


There are very few "men" left on Earth


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

happyhusband0005 said:


> View attachment 84141


Yeah but my post proves that even 1/3 of a brain is more than enough if you own a vagina when it comes to these guys. 

I’m so in nubb .. uummmm kissy kissy 

YIKES !!!

I think maybe I just spend too much time on the oil rigs surrounded by likeminded individuals like myself.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> There are very few "men" left on Earth


I’m more optimistic than you are. I think there are plenty of good men. They’re doing man things, having good marriages and happy lives, and not talking about it much.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> There are very few "men" left on Earth


And the supply seems to be dwindling.
How many do we know flip?

Beta learns the truth and flips to Alpha?
I was one but it's not common I think. Most go away crying.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

In Absentia said:


> well, I think beta men come here because they don’t understand why they are rejected for not being man enough after their wife married them in the first place.


Especially after they have kids and more is expected of them and they themselves are expected to attempt adulting.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Mr.Married said:


> Yeah but my post proves that even 1/3 of a brain is more than enough if you own a vagina when it comes to these guys.
> 
> I’m so in nubb .. uummmm kissy kissy
> 
> ...


I think you may have a point there about being on the oil rigs.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> There are varying definitions of “man enough” upon which we disagree, but yes, sometimes that is the case.


That is very true. What everyone considers a man certainly differs. I think a real man is secure and confident enough to be able to step out of the traditional role sometimes. I like a man with a pioneering spirit.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> That is very true. What everyone considers a man certainly differs. I think a real man is secure and confident enough to be able to step out of the traditional role sometimes. I like a man with a pioneering spirit.


If “feeling” like a man depends on subjugating someone smaller than you, you’re not a man. A real man doesn’t need to bully someone, he IS a man.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Especially after they have kids and more is expected of them and they themselves are expected to attempt adulting.


“All I did was cheat a couple of times! It had been two whole weeks since she gave birth and she wouldn’t blow me after spending all day and night caring for a newborn, what else was I supposed to do? What’s she so mad about??? It didn’t mean anything!🤪 “


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

As much as I would love to rule the world I have to point out that women do dumb **** like that too 😅


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

lifeistooshort said:


> As much as I would love to rule the world I have to point out that women do dumb **** like that too 😅


Yeah but ratio wise …. What do you think ?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> “All I did was cheat a couple of times! It had been two whole weeks since she gave birth and she wouldn’t blow me after spending all day and night caring for a newborn, what else was I supposed to do? What’s she so mad about??? It didn’t mean anything!🤪 “


But it’s more like “ What do you mean I don’t make you horny AF ?? I’m a stay at home dad ! “


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Good grief!

I could have gone the rest of my life without reading those threads!!!!


AARRGH!!😵‍💫


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Mr.Married said:


> Yeah so like quick recap:
> 
> Guy knowingly raising affair partner’s baby after AP lays down his wife multiple times and still works at same place from time to time
> 
> ...


Maybe we couldn't be bothered. Plus, gotta let the men folk do something, so they can thump their chest and be all cute'n' stuff.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

So in history how many women have started a war. Actually started not been the object of the war? Any history buffs out there?

I'm fairly certain Queen Elizabeth started at least one.

So while men and women both do stupid things... It's Putin invaded Ukraine.


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

Sorry, oldschool type person. This is the "new normal."


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Mr.Married said:


> Yeah but ratio wise …. What do you think ?


I dunno, but I've seen women who would just stick with a man no matter how worthless he was and how toxic. They are tenacious in that way.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

Anastasia6 said:


> So in history how many women have started a war. Actually started not been the object of the war? Any history buffs out there?
> 
> I'm fairly certain Queen Elizabeth started at least one.
> 
> So while men and women both do stupid things... It's Putin invaded Ukraine.


There were several queens who resisted the Roman Empire. Boudica, Cleopatra, Zenobia. All inherited their empires from their fathers or husbands and all ended up losing their wars. And getting a lot of their people slaughtered.

Women today won't even rise up en masse and kick transgenders out of women's sports. And if you won't even put a guy in high heels in his place good luck against the 37 actual men left out there.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Especially after they have kids and more is expected of them and they themselves are expected to attempt adulting.


You can only do your best…but that very often is not enough. Happens all the time... 😊


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

TexasMom1216 said:


> “All I did was cheat a couple of times! It had been two whole weeks since she gave birth and she wouldn’t blow me after spending all day and night caring for a newborn, what else was I supposed to do? What’s she so mad about??? It didn’t mean anything!🤪 “


If a woman marries an idiot like this she has herself to blame… 🙂


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Anastasia6 said:


> It's Putin invaded Ukraine.


He was upset that all those Super Hotties weren’t on his side the border.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

In Absentia said:


> If a woman marries an idiot like this she has herself to blame… 🙂


There’s no pleasing you guys. “Women aren’t choosing to marry us!” “Well its all your fault I acted this way, you shouldn’t have married me!”😂


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

This is gonna be another dumpster fire of a thread.... 

"Grabs popcorn"


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> There’s no pleasing you guys. “Women aren’t choosing to marry us!” “Well its all your fault I acted this way, you shouldn’t have married me!”😂


In fairness you're describing a rare level of toxic stupidity, not an average toxic, stupid guy.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> Yeah so like quick recap:
> 
> Guy knowingly raising affair partner’s baby after AP lays down his wife multiple times and still works at same place from time to time
> 
> ...


You, um, read about this online? TOTALLY not Fake-&-Gay. Was it Huffypost?


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

I will point out, in 1970 there were only 11 women in congress we had like 350 billion in national debt. Now we have 145 women in congress and have like 30 trillion in debt. I know my wife loves spending money on random stuff so I think there is clearly a correlation here.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Numb26 said:


> This is gonna be another dumpster fire of a thread....
> 
> "Grabs popcorn"


"Ahh! The smell of Dumpster Fire in the morning! Smells like, ... Fake-N-Gay."


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

AandM said:


> "Ahh! The smell of Dumpster Fire in the morning! Smells like, ... Fake-N-Gay."


Why did I hear this in Robert Duvall's voice???


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Numb26 said:


> Why did I hear this in Robert Duvall's voice???


'Cause I watched the director's cut of "Apocalypse Now" Sunday night???


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

happyhusband0005 said:


> I will point out, in 1970 there were only 11 women in congress we had like 350 billion in national debt. Now we have 145 women in congress and have like 30 trillion in debt. I know my wife loves spending money on random stuff so I think there is clearly a correlation here.


Be a Hero. Bring Justice to the World and reduce the womens' suffering.

End Women's Suffrage Now!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> This is gonna be another dumpster fire of a thread....
> 
> "Grabs popcorn"


What ??? You never had to warm up by a dumpster fire before? 🤣

Don’t you live out in the woods? You gotta have an old 55 gallon drum laying around. 
It makes the N-Train taste better.

Edit: I was more about the Thunderbird though


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

happyhusband0005 said:


> I will point out, in 1970 there were only 11 women in congress we had like 350 billion in national debt. Now we have 145 women in congress and have like 30 trillion in debt. I know my wife loves spending money on random stuff so I think there is clearly a correlation here.


Can you imagine all the purses and shoes that must be laying around up on capital hill !!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

AandM said:


> Be a Hero. Bring Justice to the World and reduce the womens' suffering.
> 
> End Women's Suffrage Now!


I’m telling them to take over the world… what more could they want ? Oh wait … that’s true … we’re talking about females 😅


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> Can you imagine all the purses and shoes that must be laying around up on capital hill !!


What do you think they started using Fort Knox for after abandoning the gold standard.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> Can you imagine all the purses and shoes that must be laying around up on capital hill !!


So. Much. Makeup. 🤪😋


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> So. Much. Makeup. 🤪😋


Someone has to make Biden look undead.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> What ??? You never had to warm up by a dumpster fire before? 🤣
> 
> Don’t you live out in the woods? You gotta have an old 55 gallon drum laying around.
> It makes the N-Train taste better.
> ...


Woods? Check.
Oil drum? Check
Thunderbird? ****'ll turn your tongue purple-blue.
Night Train being discontinued more than five years ago?
Un-housed is to homeless as to Chicks-With-****s are to women conceiving and giving birth?

Priceless.

For everything else, there are Blue Chips.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> Someone has to make Biden look undead.


I’m not about to waste my good makeup on that nasty old molester. He doesn’t deserve my Charlotte Tilbury.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> So. Much. Makeup. 🤪😋


20 female bathrooms to every 1 male


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Anastasia6 said:


> So in history how many women have started a war. Actually started not been the object of the war? Any history buffs out there?
> 
> I'm fairly certain Queen Elizabeth started at least one.
> 
> So while men and women both do stupid things... It's Putin invaded Ukraine.


I can think of Cleopatra (poor Mark Anthony), 😢 
Helen of Troy. Achilles payed for it all.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

AandM said:


> Woods? Check.
> Oil drum? Check
> Thunderbird? ****'ll turn your tongue purple-blue.
> Night Train being discontinued more than five years ago?
> ...


Thunderbird brings back memories!!! 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

happyhusband0005 said:


> What do you think they started using Fort Knox for after abandoning the gold standard.


Those things are lying around because of the "Stop-Drop-Kneel-Unzip" school of political advancement.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Rob_1 said:


> I can think of Cleopatra (poor Mark Anthony), 😢
> Helen of Troy. Achilles payed for it all.


Neither of them started the war. The men started the war and blamed it on them. Seems about par for the course. 🤪😉😋😂


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

AandM said:


> Woods? Check.
> Oil drum? Check
> Thunderbird? ****'ll turn your tongue purple-blue.
> Night Train being discontinued more than five years ago?
> ...


MD20/20 will turn your tongue purple. 
Thunderbird barely has any color 

I know my bum wine !

Did someone say sweet Irish rose ? Yeah I’ll have some !!


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Numb26 said:


> Thunderbird brings back memories!!! 🤣🤣🤣🤣


Boone's is still at the top of my list. Boone's Strawberry.

"I'm sooo wasted!!!" The mating cry of the SEC.

So many memories.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Neither of them started the war. The men started the war and blamed it on them. Seems about par for the course. 🤪😉😋😂


Girl we both know it’s always a woman’s fault !


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

AandM said:


> Boone's is still at the top of my list. Boone's Strawberry.
> 
> "I'm sooo wasted!!!" The mating cry of the SEC.
> 
> So many memories.


Sangria all the way !!!!


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> MD20/20 will turn your tongue purple.
> Thunderbird barely has any color
> 
> I know my bum wine !
> ...


Again, Blue Chips. Thunderbird and Mad Dog both contain added sulfites. That's what fuzzes up your gob, Drink MOAR!


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Neither of them started the war. The men started the war and blamed it on them. Seems about par for the course. 🤪😉😋😂


Not quite true Cleopatra started the war against her rivals fir the throne of Egypt, she was aided, by Julius Cesar, won and became his mistress, bearing a child to him.

Although Helen of Troy (remember, this is not real people, but stories redacted,, and passed on orally based on legends), did not started the war per se; in really she was a willing character just as Hector, where both knew what the outcome would be by offending the brother of a mighty king


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> Sangria all the way !!!!


Only if in a committed relationship. That **** costs an extra dollar. 
If nailing a rando on Tuesday Nickle Night, you want the strawberry-flavored Boones.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

And if any of you females, think that only men in government or power start all wars. I got sonething to tell you study history and educate yourself. You will find that women, Monarchs or whatever titles they might have had, they were and are just as prone to provoke or go to war just as much ad men. Do not take my words for it. Study and learn some.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> Girl we both know it’s always a woman’s fault !


I know, I know. It’s why we drink. Champagne all around!! 🤪😋😂


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> Sangria all the way !!!!


I’m grounded from sangria. For the same reason I’m grounded from spiced rum. 😉😳☺


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

Mr.Married said:


> Yeah so like quick recap:
> 
> Guy knowingly raising affair partner’s baby after AP lays down his wife multiple times and still works at same place from time to time
> 
> ...


I don’t want to rule the world. 

I just get really sad when women use men, and men use women. And force them to stay married so they can pretend to be good people while having a slave at home and a full wallet. Goes for both sexes. 

I don’t want to rule the world. 

But hey, what’s your beef with women, you’re very very angry about other mens’ situations and very very angry about women? Why?

If your mother pushed your dad around and hurt him, I understand that must have been very hard for you to watch, and I’m sorry if I’ve hurt you by asking or assuming.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Mr.Married said:


> Yeah so like quick recap:
> 
> Guy knowingly raising affair partner’s baby after AP lays down his wife multiple times and still works at same place from time to time
> 
> ...


I bet I could fine just as many women who are struggling, maybe not on this site. We tend to be a rambunctious bunch.

I notice no one ever brings up the Alpha guys who are concerned about their frame, and how to be a high their sex count is. Or the ones quick to tell us how "females" think. Those guys fit in the same category in my mind. 

The point of this board is to help folks struggling so you are not going to get the guy who has all his **** together asking for help. The people on here who do have their **** together are **** posting about how much men suck and women should rule the world. 

Or they are oldshirt


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Luckylucky said:


> I don’t want to rule the world.
> 
> I just get really sad when women use men, and men use women. And force them to stay married so they can pretend to be good people while having a slave at home and a full wallet. Goes for both sexes.
> 
> ...


My understanding was that he was talking sarcastically about the many pathetic men that have not self respect and/or dignity. In other words, he was figuratively asking if we men should throw in the towel?

He was not implying that he hates women. I don't know where you got that. Re read the post.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Mr.Married said:


> I’m telling them to take over the world… what more could they want ? Oh wait … that’s true … we’re talking about females 😅



Who are we? WOMEN!
What do we want? WE DON'T KNOW!
When do we want it? NOW!


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Honestly, as you probably all know, I am a fan of the tough love, but I don't like the idea of calling folks here seeking help pathetic. It serves no good purpose. Besides there are a few guys who came here thinking the very same way. We helped them and now some of those same guys are quick to join in. This is self defeating.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

frusdil said:


> Who are we? WOMEN!
> What do we want? WE DON'T KNOW!
> When do we want it? NOW!


Jeez, lady, STOP IT! I love my wife, but this **** is funny!

Stop, you temptress.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> There are very few "men" left on Earth


Not many humans left either. 😉

Deep subject. 



Mr.Married said:


> Yeah but ratio wise …. What do you think ?


🤔 Let’s discuss Gilgamesh. Or Isaiah. Or Hosea. Or pshychology. 😀
Joke. Take too much time.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Luckylucky said:


> I don’t want to rule the world.
> 
> I just get really sad when women use men, and men use women. And force them to stay married so they can pretend to be good people while having a slave at home and a full wallet. Goes for both sexes.
> 
> ...


Take a deep breath darlin’ … except for the sad state of the modern man the whole thing is just a joke. This cowboy doesn’t have any mommy or daddy issues. 👍


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

sokillme said:


> I bet I could fine just as many women who are struggling, maybe not on this site. We tend to be a rambunctious bunch.
> 
> I notice no one ever brings up the Alpha guys who are concerned about their frame, and how to be a high their sex count is. Or the ones quick to tell us how "females" think. Those guys fit in the same category in my mind.
> 
> ...


That red pill alpha stuff has a small amount of merit as an awareness level only. As for frame I know the one on my truck is still straight and for sex count I know my wife and I are both counting on it !! If I knew what females thought I’d make bill gates look poor and women actually knew what they thought…. Well that’s just scary 😜. 

Guys with there crap together can have issues as well. The guy who has the wife that kissed the dude at the bar is a good example. I bet he isn’t going to drag his feet. 

While I’m regularly full of horse chit it is a serious issue in my mind to see the rapidly declining state of “menhood ” and the issues it brings into a marriage. These guys are spraying their guts and emotions all over the place like a cow pissing on a flat rock. The whole thing is cringe worthy beyond belief. 

Second hand embarrassment = max level


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Double post


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

TexasMom1216 said:


> There’s no pleasing you guys. “Women aren’t choosing to marry us!” “Well its all your fault I acted this way, you shouldn’t have married me!”😂


Well, yes, in a way... What gets me is when you get married and all of a sudden you have to become a completely different person from what you are. Sorry, you knew you were marrying me!


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

In Absentia said:


> Well, yes, in a way... What gets me is when you get married and all of a sudden you have to become a completely different person from what you are. Sorry, you knew you were marrying me!


I say that all the time. “Why did you pack all this makeup and hair stuff? We’re at the beach!” “You knew who I was when you married me.” 😂


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Mr.Married said:


> Yeah but ratio wise …. What do you think ?


Hard to say.....women can be terrified of being alone and very competitive with other women. Many think a scumbag who cheats on his wife is a prize and the wife is just less of a woman then her (as opposed to her just being a cheap piece of ass), will pay a guy's child support, and will make excuses for why she supports a bum who won't work or treats her like **** because she "loves him" and "vows". We should add "I promisee to be a doormat" to some women's vows....at least then they'd really be keeping them.

And then there's the bad boys....although tbh I don't think bad boys are as popular as a lot of guy's think. They're popular amongst a subset of women that a lot of men seem to want.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I was joking with Mrs. C last night about a famous guy's wife telling him to enjoy flying around in his new jet while she "broke in" the new pool boy.

Mrs. C didn't miss a beat and said pool boys are for fun and plumbers are for pregnancies.🤣


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

frusdil said:


> Who are we? WOMEN!
> What do we want? WE DON'T KNOW!
> When do we want it? NOW!


Based on my wife I think the proper wording for line two should be..

What do we want? IF MEN WEREN'T SO STUPID THEY WOULD KNOW WITHOUT US HAVING TO TELL THEM OR EVEN KNOWING OURSELVES!


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> I was joking with Mrs. C last night about a famous guy's wife telling him to enjoy flying around in his new jet while she "broke in" the new pool boy.
> 
> Mrs. C didn't miss a beat and said pool boys are for fun and plumbers are for pregnancies.🤣


My dad uses to have his own version of that Johnny Cash song "if I was a carpenter"....he called it the Jewish woman version (yes...he was very Jewish.... bar mitvahed and everything). It went like this:

If you were a carpenter, and I was a lady
Well you could go **** yourself...have your own ****ing baby.

My dad was hilarious 😂


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

lifeistooshort said:


> And then there's the bad boys....although tbh I don't think bad boys are as popular as a lot of guy's think. They're popular amongst a subset of women that a lot of men seem to want.


Girls like bad boys. Women like men. 😎


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Based on my wife I think the proper wording for line two should be..
> 
> What do we want? IF MEN WEREN'T SO STUPID THEY WOULD KNOW WITHOUT US HAVING TO TELL THEM OR EVEN KNOWING OURSELVES!


Come to think of it....my best friend and I were just having a discussion about all men having a "stupid" gene 😅

We still love our men....they're both wonderful guys and real men 😀


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Girls like bad boys. Women like men. 😎


Amen sister!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Girls like bad boys. Women like men. 😎


Though it really does depend on the woman and the man. What one person considers a "man" or a "woman" can be so vastly different then the next person. 
I have a friend who is married to a woman who I consider the total opposite of what a woman should be. Does that diminish the love he has for her? Of course not but she wouldn't be someone I would waste time on. The important thing is that he is happy even if I feel he is lacking a little.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Rob_1 said:


> I can think of Cleopatra (poor Mark Anthony), 😢
> Helen of Troy. Achilles payed for it all.


Helen of Troy didn't start the war. Was specific. She was the object her husband used to start the war.
Cleopatra did start a war to get her throne returned yes.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> Though it really does depend on the woman and the man. What one person considers a "man" or a "woman" can be so vastly different then the next person.
> I have a friend who is married to a woman who I consider the total opposite of what a woman should be. Does that diminish the love he has for her? Of course not but she wouldn't be someone I would waste time on. The important thing is that he is happy even if I feel he is lacking a little.


I feel the same about “submissive wives.” They say they’re happy. I will respect it until they show up with a black eye. Then I will tell that bullying SOB exactly what I think of him while my husband beats him up. But as long as they seem happy, and don’t complain about being treated like idiots by their husbands, then it’s truly none of my business.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Anastasia6 said:


> Helen of Troy didn't start the war. Was specific. She was the object her husband used to start the war.
> Cleopatra did start a war to get her throne returned yes.


I believe her brother in law wanted an excuse to take Troy anyway.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Robin Williams on the subject.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mr.Married said:


> Yeah so like quick recap:
> 
> Guy knowingly raising affair partner’s baby after AP lays down his wife multiple times and still works at same place from time to time
> 
> ...


hahaha


----------



## David60525 (Oct 5, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> Yeah so like quick recap:
> 
> Guy knowingly raising affair partner’s baby after AP lays down his wife multiple times and still works at same place from time to time
> 
> ...


Hey I'd you raise someone else's kids, you are riding beached.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

David60525 said:


> Hey I'd you raise someone else's kids, you are riding beached.


I tried to google translate that but nothing came up.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

If women ruled the world, men would have to the tampon section of the grocery store to buy chocolate.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Mr.Married said:


> But it’s more like “ What do you mean I don’t make you horny AF ?? I’m a stay at home dad ! “


I respect sah dads. Anyone who is confident in himself enough to go against the flow has my approval.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

I hear the binary alpha and beta all the time. Is it really that simple? What about the others? They aren't alpha cuz they don't lead. They aren't beta cuz they don't care enough to take ****.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> I respect sah dads. Anyone who is confident in himself enough to go against the flow has my approval.


I don't disagree but sadly the real word statistics reflect the W does eventually build resentment and begins to find H unattractive.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> I hear the binary alpha and beta all the time. Is it really that simple? What about the others? They aren't alpha cuz they don't lead. They aren't beta cuz they don't care enough to take ****.


It isn't that simple, but it is generally true, imo.
How does the man establish himself as the leader of the household, when he has to ask his wife for his weekly allowance?

As well intended as some women might be in letting him lead still, I don't think they can work against their inborn biologies forever.

That doesn't mean that women should stay home, if children are not an issue. But we do need to figure out how to sustain masculinity in a society that is trying to make men subservient.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

jonty30 said:


> It isn't that simple, but it is generally true, imo.
> How does the man establish himself as the leader of the household, when he has to ask his wife for his weekly allowance?
> 
> As well intended as some women might be in letting him lead still, I don't think they can work against their inborn biologies forever.
> ...


SAHD is different breed of man which I'm not really referring to. 

And where do the TradCons fall who worship their wives but no doubt are the head of their households. I feel like the truly beta and truly alpha are a subset of men and is also dependent on the stage of life they are in. It's easier to fall into the beta mode when you are young and inexperience. It's easier to be alpha if your are single.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> I hear the binary alpha and beta all the time. Is it really that simple? What about the others? They aren't alpha cuz they don't lead. They aren't beta cuz they don't care enough to take ****.


It’s definitely not that simple. Everything is about balance. I think there are enough stay at home dads that show up sexless on this forum to prove a point and I guess the raging super alphas just die early 🤣


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I don't disagree but sadly the real word statistics reflect the W does eventually build resentment and begins to find H unattractive.


Can confirm


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> SAHD is different breed of man which I'm not really referring to.
> 
> And where do the TradCons fall who worship their wives but no doubt are the head of their households. I feel like the truly beta and truly alpha are a subset of men and is also dependent on the stage of life they are in. It's easier to fall into the beta mode when you are young and inexperience. It's easier to be alpha if your are single.


The truly alpha males would never stay home. 
At best, they might stay home if they can create an economic opportunity for themselves where they never have to leave the house.
They might also use the downtime between jobs to retool themselves to get back to work. 
But they would not agree to keep a house and not earn an income, while the wife brings the bread home.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> I hear the binary alpha and beta all the time. Is it really that simple? What about the others? They aren't alpha cuz they don't lead. They aren't beta cuz they don't care enough to take ****.


I think it's an easy term for use in describing people in situations or sometimes individuals and their traits.

The terms don't work that great to categorize men in general however.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

ConanHub said:


> I think it's an easy term for use in describing people in situations or sometimes individuals and their traits.
> 
> The terms don't work that great to categorize men in general however.


It isn't that simple, but beta men do have a particular way of thinking and alpha men also have a particular way of thinking.
If you were to analyze each person to their core, you're going to find that beta men do have some streaks of alpha and alpha men having some streaks of beta in them. 
Some of that complexity simply comes from maturity and personal growth and the ability to see the world in more complex terms. 
However, nobody is pure anything.
As conservative as I am, I do support public transit.
However, I do it for conservative reasons. Allow people to live where they can afford to live, but work where the work is available.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> SAHD is different breed of man which I'm not really referring to.
> 
> And where do the TradCons fall who worship their wives but no doubt are the head of their households. I feel like the truly beta and truly alpha are a subset of men and is also dependent on the stage of life they are in. It's easier to fall into the beta mode when you are young and inexperience. It's easier to be alpha if your are single.


TradCons? Haven't heard that one.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

jonty30 said:


> It isn't that simple, but beta men do have a particular way of thinking and alpha men also have a particular way of thinking.
> If you were to analyze each person to their core, you're going to find that beta men do have some streaks of alpha and alpha men having some streaks of beta in them.
> Some of that complexity simply comes from maturity and personal growth and the ability to see the world in more complex terms.
> However, nobody is pure anything.
> ...


I actually only adopted the terms after being on TAM for a while and researching and discussing traits in men was made a little easier by using terms that really only apply for groups of animals.

I get put in the category of alpha or a 20%er or natural or Chad sometimes but it's hardly how I view myself and those terms only really serve to obscure the reality.

I can see the use of those terms to help with some conversations and they are also good for jokes and being sarcastic for this barbarian.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Alpha… Beta….
It’s just so much easier to classify women…. They are those kitchen dwelling spousing units. … Nuff Said !!!!

Nothing hotter than a woman that smells like oven cleaner.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I feel the same about “submissive wives.” They say they’re happy. I will respect it until they show up with a black eye. Then I will tell that bullying SOB exactly what I think of him while my husband beats him up. But as long as they seem happy, and don’t complain about being treated like idiots by their husbands, then it’s truly none of my business.


I don't think beating a guy in Call of Duty really qualifies as "beating him up".


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

gaius said:


> I don't think beating a guy in Call of Duty really qualifies as "beating him up".


I'm pretty sure her husband isn't much of a gamer.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> Alpha… Beta….
> It’s just so much easier to classify women…. They are those kitchen dwelling spousing units. … Nuff Said !!!!
> 
> Nothing hotter than a woman that smells like oven cleaner.


It should only speak to its owner when it runs low on EasyOff Eau De Toilette


----------

